# Show collars for dairy goats



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

I have really only seen people showing dairy goats (ADGA) in chain collars, but I was wondering if that is a rule? I don't mind the chain, but I can never seem to find one thin enough for my tastes. 

I saw on facebook someone made a paracord collar (not braided/knotted, just a strand of paracord with a ring on one end and a snap on the other) and I like the simple look of it, plus it's nice and thin and you can do your own color. Would this be looked down upon at a show?


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Depends on the show. In our area, at least for 4-H, the chain collars are expected for several reasons: 1.simplicity - the don't detract from the goat with color 2. strength/safety - they aren't going to break.

Look on goat related sites ie. Hoegger and Caprine Supply to find thinner chains. There are some out there that are a 'rolled' chain, so you don't see the individual links that are very elegant looking


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

If you're going to a fun show, it probably wouldn't matter what kind of collar you use, but the chain link collars are preferred for real shows. It's not distracting and the collar won't block the head/neck of the goat so that area can be judged. I got my collar from TSC for about $15 and it has a rolled leather handle that is very comfortable to show with.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I know a couple of the big breeders around here use the cord type collars, especially on jrs, at sanctioned shows. I'm actually using them this year as trying to find chains for small doe kids with little necks and no ears to help keep them on is a pain.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I buy small chain at hard ware store make my own


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use dog choke chains or I have one that is chain with a leather handle.. I know plenty of breeders who use the nylon choke collars too  I plan to get a few of those once I can find them at a fair price.. Also, like Petco and places have the choke chains but they have a nylon 'cord' weaved through them to make them softer. 
I also know people who use leather dog collars  I have in the past and they work well


----------

